# orion 2500d



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

how much would i need to upgrade my electrical sstem to supply enough power to one of these? would i need a new alternator? extra batts? capacitors?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

1. Big three
2. One really big battery, or two comperatble ones
3. Large gauge cabling, at least 4 gauge
4. Alternator over 100 amps at the least, an upgrade would be best
5. Capacitor optional, throw one on if you have one but dont make an effort to buy one otherwise unless you want another toy

Im not suggesting you have to get some Optima or Kinetic batteries or anything, but rather just some new decent brand one. Interstate, Exide, and even the wally world ones will do just fine, especially if you have two of em. They also dont HAVE to be deep cycle.

Hope this helps bro, if not stop by the forum in my link in my signature and we'll help you out more if you have even more aspirations of competing one day


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

upgrade the big 3 to 0ga wire
150-200amp alt (minimum)
2 strong batts
0ga power/ground wire split to dual 4ga for amp


----------



## drug_lord (Jul 14, 2005)

can somebody please tell me what the hell the big 3 is?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drug_lord_@Dec 20 2005, 01:30 AM~4441670
> *can somebody please tell me what the hell the big 3 is?
> *



sure mang, its 

1. Bigger Ground
2. Bigger power wire to alternator
3. Bigger Positive conductor

Basically it suggests that you need to improve all conducting avenues on your vehicle.


----------



## drug_lord (Jul 14, 2005)

is it ok to run 8 or 4 guage wire from the subwoofer to the amp?
and anyone know where i can buy a cheap capacitor from? because i bought a 2500d and i think its going to drain my battery


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drug_lord_@Dec 20 2005, 05:37 PM~4446539
> *is it ok to run 8 or 4 guage wire from the subwoofer to the amp?
> and anyone know where i can buy a cheap capacitor from? because i bought a 2500d and i think its going to drain my battery
> *


You won't need a cap...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i run a 2500 also.

i have upgraded my stock battery, added one in the trunk, and ran 1/0 awg to it all. no problems with any of it.

you can't use 8 awg. hell you shouldn't use 4awg either if you are connecting batts together. the orion takes dual 4awg wires so you should get a 1/0 to 2 four awg fused distrobution block


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 20 2005, 06:28 PM~4446985
> *i run a 2500 also.
> 
> i have upgraded my stock battery, added one in the trunk, and ran 1/0 awg to it all. no problems with any of it.
> ...


And thats run to an xxx right?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 20 2005, 08:35 PM~4447062
> *And thats run to an xxx right?
> *


was

i'll be running dual 2500d's pretty soon :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 20 2005, 06:39 PM~4447092
> *was
> 
> i'll be running dual 2500d's pretty soon  :biggrin:
> *


nice! what are you going to exchange the xxx with?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 20 2005, 08:40 PM~4447104
> *nice! what are you going to exchange the xxx with?
> *


new xxx's :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 20 2005, 06:46 PM~4447148
> *new xxx's  :biggrin:
> *


oh, did'nt know they could take that kind of power..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 20 2005, 08:53 PM~4447213
> *oh, did'nt know they could take that kind of power..
> *


i'm sure they can...but they haven't released the specs yet. we'll find out when they finally go on sale


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 20 2005, 06:57 PM~4447257
> *i'm sure they can...but they haven't released the specs yet. we'll find out when they finally go on sale
> *


Sounds good, should be making some decent numbers :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 20 2005, 08:53 PM~4447213
> *oh, did'nt know they could take that kind of power..
> *


2000w rms power rating....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 20 2005, 10:37 PM~4447919
> *2000w rms power rating....
> *


oh do indulge in more information


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 20 2005, 11:54 PM~4448037
> *oh do indulge in more information
> *


those 15's are gonna shake your car apart mang...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 21 2005, 05:36 AM~4450230
> *those 15's are gonna shake your car apart mang...
> *


Not to mention the numbers! :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 20 2005, 10:54 PM~4448037
> *oh do indulge in more information
> *


what do you wanna know? Ill call them tomorrow and try to get some info


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 22 2005, 03:32 PM~4460349
> *what do you wanna know? Ill call them tomorrow and try to get some info
> *


airspace requirements would be a MAJOR help on the 15" xxx's. also displacement and power figures.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 22 2005, 03:46 PM~4460455
> *airspace requirements would be a MAJOR help on the 15" xxx's. also displacement and power figures.
> *


just called Scott

XXX 12 released first (appox 3weeks from now) 
15 and mx's bout 2 weeks later
2000w rms 51mm xmax 4.75" p2p exc
wont tell me displacement or box specs
the rest of the specs are "similar to 05 xxx"


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 22 2005, 04:05 PM~4460608
> *just called Scott
> 
> XXX 12 released first (appox 3weeks from now)
> ...


damnit! i'd like to know if the shit is even gonna be usable in my car, lol. 

but it's good that the power rating wasn't increased greatly...at least i got that covered


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 22 2005, 04:11 PM~4460671
> *damnit! i'd like to know if the shit is even gonna be usable in my car, lol.
> 
> but it's good that the power rating wasn't increased greatly...at least i got that covered
> *


Id imagine the 15 wouldnt need anymore than 3.5-4.5^ft tops for a ported box... I wouldnt be surprised if it liked smaller boxes :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 22 2005, 06:35 PM~4461826
> *Id imagine the 15 wouldnt need anymore than 3.5-4.5^ft tops for a ported box... I wouldnt be surprised if it liked smaller boxes  :biggrin:
> *


that would be swell...i got about 15-16 cubes gross to work with.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 22 2005, 11:21 PM~4463982
> *that would be swell...i got about 15-16 cubes gross to work with.
> *


get some 18s :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 22 2005, 11:32 PM~4464024
> *get some 18s  :biggrin:
> *


i couldn't fit the old xxx 18's. after sub displacement and port displacement, just wasn't enough room.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

wow thats 10 mm larger xmax than my DMX  Im thinking more spiders at the least for that


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 22 2005, 11:38 PM~4464051
> *i couldn't fit the old xxx 18's. after sub displacement and port displacement, just wasn't enough room.
> *


get a new car?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 23 2005, 12:05 AM~4464197
> *get a new car?
> *


great idea :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 23 2005, 11:00 AM~4465912
> *great idea  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



You might be an audio addict if youve ever bought a car just to fit bigger subs :biggrin: 

*guilty of that*


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 23 2005, 12:46 PM~4466119
> *You might be an audio addict if youve ever bought a car just to fit bigger subs  :biggrin:
> 
> *guilty of that*
> *


*also guilty of that*


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 23 2005, 11:47 AM~4466124
> **also guilty of that*
> *


ah Im not the only one


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

yaaaay :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 23 2005, 12:12 PM~4466264
> *yaaaay :cheesy:
> *


buy n recone


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 23 2005, 11:12 AM~4466264
> *yaaaay :cheesy:
> *


you wanna sell that? :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Dec 23 2005, 06:39 PM~4469156
> *you wanna sell that? :biggrin:
> *


Not mine homie


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 23 2005, 10:27 AM~4466379
> *buy n recone
> *


If thats the kinda stuff that happends to RE subs regularly, I don't want anything to do with em...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 23 2005, 08:42 PM~4469172
> *If thats the kinda stuff that happends to RE subs regularly
> *


its an XXX not a SoloX n00b 

:twak:

someone stabbed the sub or it hit something while playing... Im not a RE fanboy by any means but they make strong shit


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 23 2005, 06:45 PM~4469191
> *its an XXX not a SoloX n00b
> 
> :twak:
> ...


ya, i figured it wouldnt of ben just the sub... :uh:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Fingers do go thru some subs easier than others, one that IS hard to do it to is a L5/L7/Solo cone. they're way stronger than a concave dust cap will ever be.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 23 2005, 09:20 PM~4469385
> *Fingers do go thru some subs easier than others, one that IS hard to do it to is a L5/L7/Solo cone.  they're way stronger than a concave dust cap will ever be.
> *


Ive seen an assload of solo x cones break 

everyone should be like DD and use Kevlar to make cones :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 23 2005, 07:22 PM~4469399
> *Ive seen an assload of solo x cones break
> 
> everyone should be like DD and use Kevlar to make cones  :biggrin:
> *


You'd be sending that shit out once a year to get it reconed, if not at all :0


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I have yet to see a cone on a 9900 fold


----------

